
New study of USS Theodore Roosevelt shows how Covid affects young healthy adults - sxp
https://www.stripes.com/news/us/new-study-of-uss-theodore-roosevelt-sailors-reveals-how-coronavirus-affects-young-healthy-adults-1.633056
======
sxp
Key points:

* "The study asked for 1,000 volunteers to provide blood and swab samples and answer a survey, however only 382 Roosevelt sailors participated. The volunteers were not a representative sample of the crew population..."

* "The study found 60% of the volunteers had antibodies for the coronavirus, and of those, 59% also had neutralizing antibodies at the time their blood was drawn."

* "The tests also indicated among the sailors who had been exposed, almost 1 in 5 were asymptomatic or about 18.5%."

